# Armageddon: Rise of the Nephilim [Closed - Interested Alternates Possible]



## Mordane76 (Apr 3, 2004)

_“When the Adversary and his forces open the Gate, the Æternitas will wake and return from their hiding place.  They will collect the Nephilim, to combat the darkness and send the Prince of Darkness and his minions back to the Abyss to await Judgment.”_
– Anonymous

This has always been the way – each millennium the Gate is breached, and we arise and collect this generation’s number to combat the Adversary.  Each time, they have beat back the tide of darkness.  Every time… until now.

Somehow, in the beginning of the third millennia after our Lord bought the freedom of the masses with His precious blood, the Adversary discovered a way to breach the Gate without immediately awakening the Æternitas.  However, the breaching of the Gate did awaken this generation’s number, who the Adversary sought out… to convert to his cause.

By the time we awoke, many of the first Nephilim had been converted to darkness, but the Adversary had also changed his method of operation.  No longer did he march directly on the gates of Heaven, no – instead, he had chosen to fight a more protracted war, using the world of mortals as his battlefield and their souls as his tally-board.  In this way, he hopes to turn the masses from Him, bringing about a horrific age of darkness upon this world.

Now, as the Adversary’s chosen, the first, the Nephaxis, move his influence throughout the world of mortals, secretly corrupting our world, preparing it for their master, we find ourselves fighting a secret war, in the darkened alleys and byways of the world of mortals, as we collect the second Nephilim – this generation’s number, who must not only fight the forces of the Adversary, but also their wayward brethren.

_________________________________________________________________________________

*Armageddon: Rise of the Nephilim*
I've decided to run a game.  The setting will be present day Earth, but with substantial Judeo-Christian/Qabbalistic underpinnings; the characters are distance descendents of the original Nephilim (see Genesis 6 or other sources for vague details, and allow for substantial literary license ).  The enemy -- the minions of the Adversary, as well as the wayward Nephilim (called Nephraxis) that have joined Lucifer's cause.  However, just because the source material has many religious undertones, I do not intend nor wish for this to become a "religious dialogue" or an "experience;" the material is simply for explanation of the powers, and to squarely START the characters on the side of Good, and to define the bad guys as Evil -- where the two end up as the game progresses is up to you... 

This will be a dark, gritty setting -- the Fallen and the Nephraxis are subtle, manipulative, and deeply integrated into our world, and will not give up their mission or their foothold without a fight.  Luckily, you will have the Æternitas to guide you.


I'm looking for four players -- I already have two other players presently interested.

We will run using Mutants and Masterminds.  Characters will start at PL 8.  I've attached a file for specifics on what powers are allowed or modified -- please take a look at it.  I've also included the variants I intend to use at the end of the file.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 3, 2004)

Is all well with that Word file?  My computer's giving me error messages when I try to open it.  Anyhow, I might be interested.  I was immediately hooked by "nephilim" and "kabbala" -- I loves me some esoteric religious stuff.  So color me a "definitely maybe".


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 3, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Is all well with that Word file?  My computer's giving me error messages when I try to open it.  Anyhow, I might be interested.  I was immediately hooked by "nephilim" and "kabbala" -- I loves me some esoteric religious stuff.  So color me a "definitely maybe".





I haven't had any troubles opening or creating it, but I am running Office XP; if anyone else is having difficulties opening it, I can always simply post the changes here instead of using a Word file.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 3, 2004)

I would definitely be interested, although I admit some, but not total, inexpierience with M&M.

(incidentally, word file works fine for me.)


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm also interested. I've only had the M&M books for a couple months now but I've played a few games in Freedom city Pbp and understand most of it.

I've got a character in mind I really want to try out. He's got the sorcery power but doesn't have any offensive abilities and has the quirk: won't harm others. Seems like he would work well in this setting.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 3, 2004)

Some things I thought about while looking this over --

In character generation -- Skills are 1:3 ratio.  Also, weaknesses are allowed, but obviously must be approved by me.


In character history, consider the following:

Powers of the descendents of the Nephilim manifest at or after puberty, but this can be "waived" on a case by case basis, depending on story.
Normal people generally are unaware of the beings that lurk among them.
Most normal people react fearfully when confronted with the Nephilim or other supernaturals -- some degree of secrecy may be a good idea.


About me --
This game will move at whatever pace is good for all of us.  I have a full-time job and I'm married, so I may not be able to post everyday, but I generally can.

The first "Issue" will mostly deal with gathering the group together and "indoctrination" into the ways of the Nephilim by the Æternitas.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 3, 2004)

I can post twice a day but slower is fine by me (As long as it isn't too slow  )

Just a couple of questions. They are probably obvious but I am pretty new to M&M.

Is Immunity:Aging available? (Just a roleplaying idea, I might make my character a veteran from the previous war who's been sticking to the shadows and performing the occasional miracle. Or not if it seems to hard to roleplay)

If I have sorcery with the rote flaw can I still add extras to spells I already know (IE: Adding resurrection to healing)?

If the above is yes how long do extras last? 

Fianally is the game going to be combat heavy, RP heavy, or 50/50. If it's combat heavy I'll need to rethink my entire character.

Is the quirk I mentioned above okay? To clarify it a little more. My character can still act against opponents with things like possesion and mind control to stop them from fighting or teleport to send them somewhere else but he couldn't actively attack another person or use his powers in a way that will actively cause harm to others. In other words no possesing a character and then commiting suicide or teleporting a person 2 miles up and letting them fall. He can use his bluff and intimidate skill to make people think he will though.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 3, 2004)

Put me down as interested.  I'm not that familiar with the source/inspirational material, but it sounds like a great start.  

I'm acquainted with the game...as I'm busy trying to get another M&M game started up on the boards.  I haven't had a chance to play, however, so I'm eager for the opportunity.

I'll try to come up with some concepts.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 3, 2004)

Mmm.  It appears that the core rulebook is not as accessable as I thought it would be.  I think I'll bow out of this for the convience of all concerned, and to open another slot.

I'll keep an eye on it, though; it seems quite interesting.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 3, 2004)

Drakknyte32's question about the mix of combat/role play may have a significant impact on my choice of character.

Couple other questions:

Where does the story begin?  Or does it not matter where our characters start?

Does character age matter much?

Is it at all likely that our characters would have encountered someone else with super powers in their past?  Is it more prevalent with family?  Or are they likely to feel very alone with their powers?


Couple character concepts I'm contemplating:

Professional stage magician - Illusion, Dazzle, Charisma.  Probably a good frontman, but combat-lite.

Former boxer - Good melee fighter, moderate Str/Dex, very resilient.  Not too bright, but good heart.  Gave up fighting when he realized he had a supernatural advantage over his opponents.


Hmmm...couple other ideas percolating away.  Will keep thinking on it.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Thomas Hobbes:* That's cool.  I did restrict the core rules in attempts to stay at least partially 'true' to my impressions of the source material -- some of the standard abilities in the core rules just don't fit into my impressions of powers that could be attributed to angels, demons, and their ilk.


*Drakknyte32:* Working from my notes so far, my musing on Immunity: Aging have been thus: the only Nephilim I've thus far considered to definitely have this Super Feat are the Æternitas, and they spend much of the time between wars in a sort of slumber, awaiting the next breach of the Gate.  I had been considering using the Æternitas in a more... NPC role, however.  I don't want to say no right away, though -- I'd say, if you're really interested in this concept, write up a brief background and history (don't stat it out, though) and I'll consider it.

The question on rote-flawed Sorcery and extras on powers used as Sorceries... Unless someone can point me to a better ruling, I'm going to rule it as thus:

Resurrection can be 'purchased' as a Power Stunt of Sorcery, with the requirement that one must first have Healing as a Transformation spell.  In usage, these would then be individual spells that you know.

As for the combat/RP mix... I hope that it will be closer to 50/50, but if it has to be heavier to one side, I'd rather that side be RP instead of combat, for several reasons.  One, combat just eats up huge amounts of time on a PbP game, and I'd rather not spend days resolving combat after combat.  Combat and struggle of this nature will be involved, but I don't want it to be the only thing involved.  Considering the source material, most demons are portrayed as tempters and manipulators, but at their heart they are sadistic and 'lazy' -- I feel they would prefer to take the road involving the least amount of physical and mortal danger, but would have little compunctions about defending themselves if need be.


As for your quirk -- I see no problems with it as a weakness.  I can say that there will be definite situations where your code could conflict or hamper "the mission," however, so do keep that in mind.  RP-wise, however, having a pacifist in a holy warrior group is rife with great hooks.


*Rybaer:* It doesn't matter where you start -- Issue One will cover the gathering of the characters by the Æternitas.  Age also isn't dreadfully important, save for two things --

As stated before, Nephilim generally "grow into" their powers around or after puberty.
The lion's share are NOT immortal.

As for having met someone else with powers, it is unlikely, but not impossible.  The powers of the Nephilim only awaken in a generation when the Gate has been breached -- once the Nephilim of the previous millennium thwart the Adversary, no more Nephilim awaken until the next time the Gate is breached (usually once every ~1000 years).  In this present generation, there have been at least two Awakenings, however, because somehow the Adversary was able to breach the Gate without awakening the Æternitas, so they did not gather the first Nephilim -- those Nephilim either fell to Lucifer's cause, were destroyed, or have not shown themselves yet as Nephilim.

The "power" runs in bloodlines -- people who awaken are somehow "directly" descended from an ancient group of families that had Nephilim in them.  Thanks to a broad usage of literary license, that can be as many as necessary.  There could be more than one person in a family that awakened -- there could even be a person who awakened in the first group of Nephilim, and then his son might have awakened in the second group; one could be good, while the other turned to the Adversary... 

Most Nephilim, however, will feel very alone in their powers.  Normal people do not react well to them; think of the Inquisition; many of the "demons" and "witches" burned at the stake were perhaps Nephilim fighting against the Adversary during that generation.  In this day and age, people are just as fearful of anomolous "outsiders," but also more empowered themselves thanks to technology.  Nephilim who make themselves obvious may find themselves under the intense scrutiny of governments and scientists...



As I keep thinking of things, I'll keep posting them, such as this:
*Given the nature of the enemy, I want to state up front that this game MAY include mature themes, such as (but not limited to) sexual situations, nudity, allusions to or scenes containing various forms of deviant behavior, allusions to or scenes involving sadism or masochism, and allusions to or scenes containing torture.  Demons are generally consider the embodiment of Evil, and many of their tendencies are abberant and sadistic.  When such material is involved in a story, it will be handled in accordance to the standard rules of the forums, and graphic details will be kept to a minimum; most of such details will be described as parts of scenes in which they have already taken place -- the most I expect for this story to ever encounter in mature themes is the aftermath of such situations.  However, I don't want anyone to be shocked and unprepared if/when such a scene occurs, so I want to say it up front.*


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 3, 2004)

You want a history, you got a history

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jonathan Fyne has super powers. He is one of many creatures called Nephilim and they all had super powers. His were different from most Nephilim though, he had variety that most of them couldn't come close to matching. It was because of this variety that he had managed to survive not one, but two wars against the adversary. It was also because of this variety that he had managed to live for millenia. One of the aspects of his power was the ability to sustain himself and become immune to sickness. Another was the ability to heal even severe injuries. By using the two of them he was able to keep himself in perfect health despite the passing of years.

Jonathan Fyne has seen a lot of horrible things over the years. He has watched thousands of people kill each other for the mistaken belief that God wants them to. He has watched tens of thousands kill each other just for the ambition of a few men. He has watched people kill each other for greed or just because they want to. He has watched mankind destroy it's environment like a parasite and almost do the same to themselves.

Yet he had seen some good in the world too. He has seen mothers lovingly raise their children. He has seen men stand for peace in the face of unbelivable adversary. He has seen geniuses conquer countless diseases and improve the lot of the whole human race. He has seen avereage people risk their lives helping others just because they thought it was the right thing to do. Most importantly, he saw that the human race was improving.

It still has quite a ways to go but humanity has become closer to acting like God wished them in the last few years. There were still wars, but they were fewer and far fewer people died. They still destroyed the environment but many were working hard to save it. They still killed for greed and desire but they did so far more rarely and watched themselves to stop it from happening. Jonathan often thought that God put the fruit in the Garden of Eden because he knew that mankind would one day join him of their own will. It is that though that keeps Jonathan going through the years when he could lay down and die at any time. One day mankind will rise to heaven, and I want to be with them when they do.

Jonathan spent most of his years watching humans but not living among them. He often uses his powers to help people but when he does he is invisible or wrapped in illusion. He saw much of history but rarely contributed to it himself. He believes that humanity will go back to God by itself eventually and all he has to do is make sure they don't destroy themselves before that.

After the last war he has started to integrate himself back into humanity. Meeting with other Nephilims who had normal lives as well reminded him that he was still human, at least partially. He has rented an apartment and is starting to do normal human things again. He had a job but dropped it when he noticed that the adversary had returned again.

Before he was a Nephilim Jonathan was a simple farmers child. When he gained his powers he fought and killed just like every other nephilim but after the war, and after watching several other wars. Jonathan could no longer stand the thought of killing another person. For several years he used his powers to stop killing whenever he saw it. Eventually he stopped when he saw that was causing even more havoc then most wars. He has stopped interfering with wars now but has sworn that he will never harm another human himself.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

For the quirk. I'm pretty sure it will work fine for most missions. He'll have such useful powers as selective obscure, Possesion, and healing. He may not be able to hurt others but he could definately turn the tide of combat. He also doesn't mind if others fight (though he frowns on unneeded killings). He knows that sometimes people need to fight to protect themselves and others. He just can't fight himself.


Rybaer: I suppose it isn't really my place to tell you what character to make but I would recommend not making the magician. My character will have the obscure and illusion powers and those don't really need to be repeated. If you do choose the magician I guess I could drop them and add some other powers instead though.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 3, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> Rybaer: I suppose it isn't really my place to tell you what character to make but I would recommend not making the magician. My character will have the obscure and illusion powers and those don't really need to be repeated. If you do choose the magician I guess I could drop them and add some other powers instead though.





Yeah, after thinking about the two concepts, I'd already started leaning away from the magician for a variety of reasons.  Tentatively, I'm working on the ex-boxer concept some more.  I may still ditch it and go another direction entirely, but only if I find something I like better.  He's not so much a super-strong characer as a super-resiliant one.  Good fighter.  Not too many utility powers.

Mordane76 - Thanks for the follow up.  I like the idea of a parent possibly having turned to the Adversary.  Might turn into a good plot point to have my father involved in an organized crime group, which in turn ties into my former career as a boxer.  Let me think some more on that...


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm warming up to the idea of Jonathan, so I'm going to say you can run with it.  Remember, though, that most other Nephilim either die as part of the war against the Adversary, or they die of old age not long after their war is won; your access to Nephilim acquaintences will be sort of Highlander-ish -- except you're the Highlander, and you've unfortunately had to watch others grow old and die.

The only exception would be the Æternitas, whom you will have met.  Remember, though, they spend much of the time between wars in a slumber, awakening only when the Gate has been breached... or usually awakening when the Gate is breached, but somehow missed their cue this time... 


Thus far we have as working concepts:

Giant (Growth/Super Str) with good sensory abilities -- a friend of mine (will post soon).
Sorcerer -- Drakknyte 32
Ex-Boxer -- Rybaer
Unsure -- another friend of mine (will post soon).
Not filled!
Not filled!


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 4, 2004)

Alright then I'll start to stat out my character then.

Is it alright if I have a Grimoire (A bunch of extra spells with the device flaw)? I'm going to assume that is okay but if you have a problem with it just say so.

I'm going to need a lot of help from you to put together a more detailed background. I'll need to know some details about the previous wars and the other Nephilim.


----------



## WizWrm (Apr 4, 2004)

I guess I'll throw my hat into the ring. I really like the concept, although I'm not particularly confident with the M&M rules.

Just to make sure I'm on the same page as everyone: the Æternitas are the angels, and the Nephilim are mortals who are descendents of those gifted in the early age by the angels, right?

I'm undecided on a character concept right now, but I'm considering either a fire-focused combat character, or one with telepathy and other such mental abilities, or maybe even both, depending on how the numbers work out. What areas need to be covered?


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 4, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> Is it alright if I have a Grimoire (A bunch of extra spells with the device flaw)? I'm going to assume that is okay but if you have a problem with it just say so.




I'm going to say this is okay.  This would mean you can't cast those spells without the Grimoire at hand, though -- if it were stolen, you'd be bereft of them until it was retrieved.  If it was destroyed... you'd have a group of free power points that would have to be written into a new Grimoire during downtime, or used during downtime to develop new rote spells as power stunts at that time, unless another situation presented itself to invest those points elsewhere.



*WizWrm:* You're ALMOST right.  The Æternitas are also Nephilim.  There is one Æternitas born each time the Adversary breaches the Gate; he joins the other Æternitas in finding this generation's Nephilim and coordinating their battle against the Adversary.  When the Adversary is defeated, he joins the other Æternitas as they slumber, awaiting the next breach of the Gate.

The Æternitas have a specific suite of powers covering ESP, Postcognition, Precognition, Telepathy, and Teleportation.  They are also immortal.  Their primary purpose is to record, remember, and coordinate -- they are not the best combatants, but their abilities to see the past, the present, and the future, as well as contact the other Nephilim allow them a great position to coordinate the battle.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 4, 2004)

I have taken a look and seems interesting. It make a chnage from the usual X-Men like game with M&M. Is there a slot left?

The concept I would like to try, it is a charismatic investigator and telepath, something like that.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 4, 2004)

NAME Jonathan Fyne
secret ID: Priest
HP: 4

gender: male
age: over 1,000
height: 5'9
weight: 150
size: M
hair: White
eyes: Pure Gold

~~~ABILITIES~~~ 
STR 8  -1 
DEX 10 +0 
CON 10 +0 
INT 12 +1 
WIS 16 +3 
CHA 16 +3 

~~~SAVES~~~ 
DMG +0
FORT +2
REF +0 
WILL +5 

~~~MOVEMENT~~~ 
INIT +0 
SPD 30' // 40' Flight // 40' Teleport, 40,960' sprint

~~~COMBAT~~~ 
BASE DEFENSE 0
DEF 10
FLAT 10 
MENTAL 14

BASE ATTACK 0
MELEE +0 
RANGED +1 
MENTAL +3 

~~~SKILLS~~~ 
Skillname [mod/ranks]

Bluff [13/10] 
Diplomacy [13/6]
Disguise [19/6] (with shapeshift)
Gather Information [13/6]
Knowledge: History [4/3]
Knowledge: Religion [4/3]
Sense Motive [8/5]
Spot [9/6]
Intimidate [10/5]
Language [4]

~~~FEATS~~~ 
Iron Will
Great Fortitude
Immunity (Aging)
Darkvision
See Invisibility
True Seeing
Penetration Vision (not through living creatures)

~~~POWERS~~~ 
------------------------------------- 
Sorcery [+5 pp/rank+36, 86 total] 8 Ranks 
- SOURCE: Mystical 
- SPECIAL:
 Jonathan is an incredibly versatile mage, He knows almost every 
non-offensive spell in existence and has developed several of them 
to be more powerful then usual. 1,000 years of practice can make a 
big difference.
- Flaws: Excluded Group, Offensive // Rote
- Spells:
 Telekinesis // Possesion // Immunity // Force Field (Mental 
Shield, Subtle) // Telepathy // Comprehend // ESP // 
Illusion (Area) // Obscure (Selective) // Invisibility // Create 
Object (Shapeable) // Healing (Regrowth, Normal 
Range) // Incorporeal // Shapeshift // Flight // Teleportation 
(Extended)
- IMMUNITIES:
 Disease, Exhaustion, Poison, Pressure, Starvation, Suffocation, 
Heat, Cold

------------------------------------- 

~~~WEAKNESSES (2 MAX)~~~ 
Quirk: Pacifist. Jonathan will not actively cause harm to others 
for any reason.

~~~COST~~~ 
ABILITIES [14] 
BASE ATT [0] 
BASE DEF [0] 
SKILLS [18] 
FEATS [12] 
POWERS [86] 
WEAKNESS [-10] 
TOTAL [120] 
UNSPENT [0] 

===================== 
~~~BACKGROUND~~~ 

Well over 1,000 years ago Jonathan Fyne was born. He began life as 
a simple farmers child. There was nothing noticably special about 
him, he was not exceptionally strong or good looking, he was a 
little smarter than most kids but not by much. He was normal except 
for one little thing, his ancestry. He was a descendent of the 
anchient Nephilimm and his bloodline granted him a special power 
that would manifest at puberty. A power normal people called 
sorcery. When he discovered his powers he  hid them from others, 
fearing that they would call him a warlock and kill him.

When the war against the Adversary started Jonathan joined the 
battle just like every other Nephilim. He was still unfamiliar with
his powers at the time and they were far weaker than they are 
today. The only reason Jonathan managed to survive was because he 
was such a minor threat. His attacks were so pitiful even the 
weaker demons weren't harmed by them and nothing he could do would 
make much difference in the battle.

After the war Jonathan returned to normal life, although he never 
stopped training with his powers. Over time his sorcery grew 
stronger and stronger and he learned several new tricks, including 
the ability to extend his lifetime.

Eventually Jonathan started traveling. You can only witness so many 
miracles before people start wondering what is going on. And 
staying in one place gets boring after a few decades. He travelled 
all over the world and witnessed many amazing sites. And many 
horrible ones.

If you read a history book you will notice that History is full of 
wars, plagues, and other such horrors. But reading a book is 
nothing compared to watching the slaughters first-hand. Jonathan 
watched countless people die for countless reasons. Eventually he 
couldn't stand it any more and started to use his powers actively, 
stopping wars and healing the injured. If you want to know the 
results of that read about the Inquisition and the Aztec ritual 
sacrifices. He finally stopped after realizing that he was only 
making things worse. He let people kill each other again but swore 
that he would never harm anyone.

And so life continued for Jonathan. He travelled over the world 
countless times over the centuries and refined his powers to 
unbelivable levels. He also met many people and formed countless 
friendships. Although almost everone he has ever met is dead now he 
is not upset about it, he knows he will see them again when he 
eventually makes it to heaven.

When the gate reopened Jonathan once again joined the forces of the 
Nephilim. He kept his vow not to harm others but he was a force to 
behold nonetheless. Using his powers he gave major advantages to 
the forces of good, shaping the battlefield to his will, healing 
his allies, controlling demons and forcing them to surrender. He 
survived the war once again but this time because he was too strong 
and too skilled to lose to the demons. Finally the war ended again 
and he returned to his normal life, for a short time at least.

When the Adversary returned again one of the first people he sought 
out was Jonathan, giving him an offer he can't refuse. Of course 
Jonathan refused it, and easily escaped those sent to capture him. 
He then searched the land for the sleeping Eternions, dodging the 
Adversary's forces every step of the way. Finally he found them and 
is ready to fight the war once again.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 4, 2004)

Well I guess I don't even need a Grimoire. I was able to afford everything I wanted at normal cost.

I changed his background from what I said in a previous post to make it sound better. If you want me to change something with it just say so.

If someone else wants to make a character that uses the same powers (Velmont, Wizwrm) just tell me what powers you are taking and I'll replace my copy with something else.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 4, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> Well I guess I don't even need a Grimoire. I was able to afford everything I wanted at normal cost.
> 
> I changed his background from what I said in a previous post to make it sound better. If you want me to change something with it just say so.
> 
> If someone else wants to make a character that uses the same powers (Velmont, Wizwrm) just tell me what powers you are taking and I'll replace my copy with something else.




The guy I am thinking is a telepath who is a private investigator. He is mainly relying on his great mind to solve his crime, but often use his telepathy to get things he can't use normally. He will have some super-traits (Int and/or Wis and/or Cha) and telpathy with memory alteration and mind possession. Himself will have little training in combat and would rely mostly on words to get out of trouble, or on his Mind Possession.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 4, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> ~~~POWERS~~~
> -------------------------------------
> Sorcery [+5 pp/rank+38, 88 total] 8 Ranks
> - SOURCE: Mystical
> ...




Just so I get this "straight," here is how I added it up -- so we know what you've got here.

*Free (as part of the base pp/rank):* Telekinesis, Immunity, Telepathy, Illusion, Healing, Flight

*Power Stunts:* Possession, Force Field, Mental Shield, Memory Alteration, ESP, Comprehend, Area Illusion, Invisibility, Obscure, Selective Obscure, Create Object, Shapeable Create Object, Regrowth, Resurrection, Ranged Healing, Incorporeal, Shapeshift, Teleportation, Extended Teleportation

Thus, you have 25 spells available.  If I've figured this incorrectly, tell me...


----------



## Velmont (Apr 4, 2004)

Mordane, to be sure, thre is some place left for me?


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 4, 2004)

Well, I statted up a first pass of the ex-boxer character I was contemplating.  He's a heck of a melee fighter and can take an insane amount of punishment.  Unfortunately, aside from his personality there isn't much to carry him outside of combat.  I'll give it some more thought...either tweak him or consider other options before I post.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 4, 2004)

Thats right I have 25 different spells. Isn't sorcery wonderful  

I'll probably drop some of them once other people have their characters statted up. If Velmont is making a front man I'll probably drop the memory alteration extra and lower my bluff/diplomacy.

I'm just going to fix a couple of things I missed skill/feat wise.


----------



## Xeoble (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey guys, Mordane called me the other day to see if i was interested...I am, but yesterday i burned out the graphics card in my computer...for the third time this year...anyway, i'm looking to play a "physically perfect" character, i'll be working on him this week.


----------



## WizWrm (Apr 4, 2004)

What sort of powers are you looking at? I haven't really nailed down a core concept yet, so I'll do a little molding around what the party needs.

However, I sort of have an idea for a young firefighter who's always noticed odd things about himself. After several years on the job, he's sent to work as a sort of liason with the police department in hunting down an arsonist - since he's experienced with tracking burn patterns, things like that. The arsonist catches wind of it and goes after the firefighter, setting his house on fire. He's unharmed by the flames, but when he goes to escape the blaze, the arsonist is waiting for him and shoots him twice in the back of the head, in full view of the firefighters sent to extinguish the fire. He barely survives (trance, regeneration, resurrection or something like that), but is is too out-of-it to do anything during his funeral ceremony. He finally awakes the night before the coffin is to be buried, and sneaks off (the empty coffin is buried), knowing that no normal person would be able to survive the flames and wounds that he did. He spends several days living in a ruined building, experimenting with his abilities, all the while trying to figure out what to do next. Here he starts.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 4, 2004)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> What sort of powers are you looking at? I haven't really nailed down a core concept yet, so I'll do a little molding around what the party needs.
> 
> However, I sort of have an idea for a young firefighter who's always noticed odd things about himself. After several years on the job, he's sent to work as a sort of liason with the police department in hunting down an arsonist - since he's experienced with tracking burn patterns, things like that. The arsonist catches wind of it and goes after the firefighter, setting his house on fire. He's unharmed by the flames, but when he goes to escape the blaze, the arsonist is waiting for him and shoots him twice in the back of the head, in full view of the firefighters sent to extinguish the fire. He barely survives (trance, regeneration, resurrection or something like that), but is is too out-of-it to do anything during his funeral ceremony. He finally awakes the night before the coffin is to be buried, and sneaks off (the empty coffin is buried), knowing that no normal person would be able to survive the flames and wounds that he did. He spends several days living in a ruined building, experimenting with his abilities, all the while trying to figure out what to do next. Here he starts.





I REALLY like this back-story; I spoke with Xeoble -- he's interested in a blend of Super Strength, Constitution, Speed, Dexterity, and Flight for powers, but we haven't talked too much about background yet.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 4, 2004)

Yes, Velmont -- there was still room... as long you want a spot, put down some details about the character, and we'll go from there.

Thus far we have as working concepts:

Giant (Growth/Super Str) with good sensory abilities -- a friend of mine (will post soon).
Sorcerer -- Drakknyte32
Ex-Boxer -- Rybaer
"Physically Perfect" -- Xeoble.
"Dead" Firefighter; working up concept and powers -- WizWrm
Investigator -- Velmont

I'm gonna call recruiting completed for now...


----------



## Velmont (Apr 4, 2004)

Nice, I'll try to write a background tommorow.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 5, 2004)

I now have casual access to the book.  Mind if I sign up as an alternate, if only so I can get a handle on character creation?


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 5, 2004)

Be my guest, Thomas.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, I've hit on another concept that I'm working up.  This one is a gambler of sorts - Luck, Precognition, Etc.  Very wealthy, but has also acquired a long list of enemies.  I think he'd be quite a bit more versatile than the ex-boxer I've developed...and it looks like the party may already have a couple concepts developed around strength and melee combat.

Mordane76 - are you going to use the optional wealth feat?  How would you handle that, or is it even worth taking for such a concept in your game?  As I see it, a gambler with the Luck power could turn any casino or gambling den into a personal ATM machine.  Just want to reflect that.

I haven't completely abandoned the ex-boxer, but I'm looking for something that may have a bit more interesting options outside of a fight.


----------



## WizWrm (Apr 5, 2004)

On the other hand, I'd suspect you'd be quietly escorted out of a lot of casinos when you start winning so much, even though you're not cheating. The stock market might be another good choice financially for a supernaturally lucky character, especially one with Precognition. Although I bet that would earn you a lot of enemies too, especially among those who are more established and more experienced.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 5, 2004)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> On the other hand, I'd suspect you'd be quietly escorted out of a lot of casinos when you start winning so much, even though you're not cheating. The stock market might be another good choice financially for a supernaturally lucky character, especially one with Precognition. Although I bet that would earn you a lot of enemies too, especially among those who are more established and more experienced.





Oh, absolutely.  I'm sure this guy would have a short welcome pretty much anywhere.  And "gambler" would be a very loose sort of term for him, as he'd have dabbled in traditional gambling as well as just about any other endeavor in which luck could be useful.  He would have realized by now that he had a special gift, seeing lines of probability spreading out from each event, and knowing which the more favorable ones were.  To him, it's no longer gambling or luck, but riding the right probability lines.

After all the enemies he'd have made, or blacklists on which he'd gained membership, he's probably ready for a change of pace...and thus the answering of his true calling.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 5, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Mordane76 - are you going to use the optional wealth feat?  How would you handle that, or is it even worth taking for such a concept in your game?  As I see it, a gambler with the Luck power could turn any casino or gambling den into a personal ATM machine.  Just want to reflect that.





If memory serves, I intend to use the optional wealth feats, but I'll have to look over that again and make sure.  I'll post a definite answer later, when I get home from work.

As an idea, you could mix your concepts -- a ex-prize fighter who got in trouble when he started making bets... and winning.  It would probably require you to tone down your Strength side, but would give you options outside of the standard beating people and taking their stuff...


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 6, 2004)

For Wealth, use the optional feats listed on page 103 of the core rulebook; one can also have Independent Income.

Also -- as I was reading, and Xeoble was asking -- Super Strength will default to dealing Lethal Damage.  One can take the power stunt to have the option of dealing stun damage instead.


ALSO -- powers in this setting come from one of three sources:
Mystical, Mutation, or Training.  Alien, Psionic, and Super-Science are out; except in the department of Weapons and other devices, where science is an obvious necessity.


----------



## WizWrm (Apr 6, 2004)

What are we looking at for a timeline in regards to getting characters in and starting the game? I've been holding off so I can pick a power selection that will fit best with the party, but I can have a character ready as soon as tomorrow evening if that would help.

Also, a question: one of the options for Absorption is to be able to Boost the rank of one of your powers. Does this mean you could (temporarily) use that to boost a power to, say, rank 16 (power rank 8 plus boost 8)? The description under the Boost power seems to concern ability scores only, with a reference to "Stacking Power Bonuses," which talks about limiting the bonuses that come from super-attributes (it only talks about ability scores) plus other powers that improve the same statistic.


----------



## Lagomorph (Apr 6, 2004)

Name: Serendipity

Str: 10 +0
Dex: 20 +5
Con: 16 +3
Int: 12 +1
Wis: 12 +1
Cha: 10 +0

Dmg: +5
Fort: +6
Ref: +8
Will: +5

Movement: 30'
Init: +5
Hero Points: 8

Base Attack Bonus: +4
Melee: +4
Ranged: +10

Base Defense: +0
Defense: 15
Flat Footed: 10

Skills:
Acrobatics [+8/3]
Computers [+4/3]
Disable Device [+4/3]


Feats:
All Out Attack
Attack Focus: Ranged
Detect: Nephilim
Heroic Surge
Hero's Luck
Hero's Luck
Hero's Luck
Hero's Luck
Multishot
Point Blank Shot
Power Attack
Precise Shot
Rapidshot
Toughness

Powers:
Amazing Save: Fort +3
(Mystical, extra: Reflex, Will; 3pp/rank, 9 total)

Luck +8
(Mystical; 5pp/rank, 40 total)

Armor +8
(Super Science; 1pp/rank, 8 total)

Weapon (ranged) +8
(Super Science, extra: Autofire, flaw: Full Damage, PS: Dazzle, Stun; 1pp/rank, 10 total)


Weakness: Bravado: Serendipity is far too confident in her own abilities, as a result she almost invariably rushes headlong into any situation, even when she's clearly in over her head. She sees and understands danger, but simply disregards it and her own personal safety.

Background to come later.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 6, 2004)

Uh, er, I guess maybe the Lucky gambler might be a bit redundant now.  Lagomorph, is the Seredipity character replacing the Giant/Strong concept?  Just trying to figure out which direction I should be going so that I can offer some variety.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 6, 2004)

Thus far we have as definites:

Serendipty -- Lagomorph
Jonathan Fyne-- Drakknyte32
"Physically Perfect" -- Xeoble (I've seen the paperwork)

As working concepts, we have:

Ex-Boxer -- Rybaer
Gambler -- Rybaer
"Dead" Firefighter; working up concept and powers -- WizWrm
Investigator -- Velmont


From what I've seen of Serendipty, she'll fill more of a "ranged combatant" role than a "Lucky bastard" role.  The brief on backstory I've seen on her includes military training and sniper work.  Either your gambler or your boxer would still be fine IMO, Rybaer.

The Physically Pefect concept has become a mix of Super Strength, Super Constitution, Super Speed, and Super Dexterity.  This character has hefty melee orientation, but I don't think it would be too horrible to have more than one "Muscle" character -- right now we have one Muscle, a ranged character in Serendipty, and a utility character in Jonathan.

*WizWrm:* As for a timeline... I'm pretty easy as far as that goes.  I think we'll be ready and into the game by next week, or at least I hope we can move at that pace.  If it takes a little longer for everyone to hone their characters and backstory, that will be fine too.  Also, once characters are completed, I'll take a day or two and work up the skeleton of the first issue of the game, so... I'm figuring mid-late next week for a start time.


----------



## Lagomorph (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes, Serendipity is in place of the giant concept.  Still combat, but now ranged and finesse instead of size and strength.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 7, 2004)

Here the stats. The background of my character is still in my head, but develloping, but if there is something wrong with the stats, the story may change a bit with the stats...

Some comments on Precognition and Postcognition. First, I won't spend any more points in it. I put it to rank 4 to be sure to have a minimum of information, but I don't want to have a too great power on that side. It is for that reason I choose the uncontrol flaw, and to give you more flexibility on when they are used and what I see. Finally, the Tiring flaw is seen as that: most events he see are bound to strong emotion, as they are the ones who let a mark. So, when that power is in use, not only he see and hear what is happening, but he feels too the main emotion that have mark that moment. These emotion are very hard to support, and that's why he need to do the fortitude roll ask to use the power.


```
[B]Attributes[/B]
Str	10	+0
Dex	12	+1
Con	12	+1
Int	16	+9
Wis	14	+8
Cha	14	+8

[B]Saves[/B]
Damage		+1
Fortitude		+1
Reflexe		+1
Will		+10

[B]Attack[/B]
BAB: 		 0
Melee:		+0
Range:		+1
Mental:		+2

[B]Defence[/B]
BDB: 		 5
Defence:		16
Flat-Footed:	15
Mental:		23

[B]Skills[/B]
Balance			[1]
Bluff			[13/5]
Climb			[0]	
Computer			[10/1]
Concentration		[8]
Craft (Any-Untrained)	[9]
Demolition			[9]
Diplomacy			[17/5]
Disable Device		[10/1]
Disguise			[8]
Drive			[2/1]
Escape Artist		[1]
Forgery			[8]
Gather Information		[13/1]
Hide			[3/2]
Innuendo			[11/1]
Intimidate			[13/5]
Jump			[0]
Knowledge(Any-Untrained)	[9]
Language			[-/2]
Listen			[8]
Medecine			[9/1]
Move Silently		[3/2]
Open Lock			[2/1]
Perform			[8]
Profession (Investigator)	[9/1]
Profession (Any-Untrained)	[8]
Read Lips			[9/1]
Search			[10/1]
Sense Motive		[13/5]
Science (Any-Untrained)	[9]
Spot			[8]
Survival			[8]
Swim			[0]
Taunt			[8]

[B]Language[/B]
English, French, Spanish

[B]Feats[/B]
Assessement
Connected
Indomitable Will
Iron Will
Photographic Memory
Startle

[B]Power[/B]
Telepathy			7 [4pp/rank, Cost:30pp]
extra: Memory Alteration
extra: Mind Control		
stunt: Mental Link

Precognition		4 [2pp/rank, Cost: 8pp]
flaw: Uncontrolled
flaw: Tiring
extra: Postcognition
flaw: Uncontrolled
flaw: Tiring

Super-Wisdom		6 [5pp/rank, Cost:30pp]
extra: Super-Charisma
extra: Super-Intelligence

[B]COST[/B]
Attributes	18
BAB	  0
BDB 	 10
Skills	 12
Feats	 12
Power	 68
Weakness	  0
Total	120
Unspeant	  0
```


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 7, 2004)

Name: Shin "Blackout" Peterson

Str 18   +7
Dex 16   +3
Con 18   +4
Int 10   +0
Wis 12   +1
Cha 10   +0

Dmg  +9
Fort  +9
Ref  +8
Will  +6

Init  +3
Move  30'
Hero Points 5

Base Attack +7
Melee +11  (Punch/kick 11L or 11S damage)
Rapid Strike (full attack) +9/+9  (Punch/kick 11L or 11S damage)
Ranged +10

Base Defense +6
Defense  19
Flat-footed  16
Mental  17

Feats:
Blind-fighting, Heroes' Luck, Heroic Surge, Instant Stand, Rapid Healing, Rapid Strike, Stunning Attack.

Skills:
Acrobatics +4 (1)
Balance +4 (1)
Escape Artist +4 (1)
Intimidate +9 (2)
Languages (English, Korean, Spanish) (2)
Listen +3 (2)
Sense Motive +3 (2)


Powers:
Amazing Save (Damage) +5 [Extras: Fortitude, Reflexes, Will] (20)
Regeneration +8 [Flaw: Requires Hero Point] (8)
Super Strength +3 [Extra: Protection; Stunt: Lethal or Stun] (17)
Strike +4 (8)
Immovability +3 (3)

Flaw:
Quirk - Shin will not stand idle when he perceives that someone weaker than himself is being picked on by a bully.  He will always come to the rescue of the weaker party, often a complete stranger.  This frequently immerses him in problems that he neither understands completely nor has any right or reason to be involved in...which, in turn, has led to a number of unfortnate run-ins with the law and placed him on the bad side of some really Bad People.

Notes:
Strength - Light (800lbs), Med (1600lbs), Heavy (2400lbs), Max (4800lbs)

Appearance:
Shin has a mixed heritage - Korean mother and African American father.  He has the build of a light heavyweight boxer - about 5'9", 170lbs.  While clearly strong, he doesn't have the bulk of a body-builder.  His skin appears deeply tanned and his black hair is always cut very short.  Tends to dress in jeans and muscle tees.  Sports a number of scars and tattoos.  Age - 23.

Personality: 
Shin tries to be friendly to everyone, but tends to be quiet and reserved much of the time.  He is cautious about using his powers, understanding that he can very easily hurt an ordinary man.  The one thing that really sets him off, however, is bullying.  Any time he perceives that someone is being bullied, Shin will step in on behalf of the victim.  This often causes even greater problems, but Shin considers it to be something of a moral imperative with him...a way to use his powers for good.

Background: 
Shin was born to a Korean mother and an American soldier.  The first several years of Shin's life were spent living on a variety of US Army bases.  His father quit the service when Shin was 8 years old and they settled down in San Antonio.  Shin was just becoming old enough to understand that his parents had little in common and that the marriage was teetering on the verge of collapse.  His mother was quiet and shy, never having felt comfortable since leaving Korea.  His father was increasingly absent, involved in shady deals with people that his mother didn't trust.

When Shin was 10, his parents finally divorced.  His mother would have returned to Korea were it not for Shin, who had finally settled into life in one city and with a core group of friends.  For him, she worked a string of low-pay factory jobs to cover a run-down apartment in a neighborhood largely populated with Mexican immigrants.  She taught Shin strong values, which were enough to help keep him out of too much trouble with his friends.

In high school, Shin started learning how to box.  His best friend's father was a boxing instructor and would teach them on the weekends and after school.  Shin took to boxing like a fish to water, showing incredible natural talent and a great desire to learn.  His focus improved and that spilled over to the rest of his life - his grades improved, he shunned his shadier friends, and he even took a part time job.  His mother did not approve of the boxing, but couldn't deny it to her son after seeing the way it positively affected the rest of his life.

After graduation, Shin decided to pursue boxing full time.  His career was taking off at a tremendous pace and money was starting to come in.  He was able to send his mother back to her hometown in Korea, with the promise of writing, calling, and visiting as often as he could.  Things were good...until the day his father came back into his life.

His father tracked Shin down one night after a fight in Las Vegas.  Shin, somewhat naive, was taken in by his slick personality and agreed to a change his manager for the promise of a quicker rise to the big-time and better pay.  What he soon came to learn, however, was that his father was involved in some manner of organized crime.  Shin was shielded enough that he could largely pretend it wasn't there, but his conscience started to gnaw at him.

At this same time, Shin's powers began to grow.  He came to realize that his strength and regenerative abilities were beyond any normal man.  He had to hide his talents for fear of discovery, all the while dealing with his own questions about what it meant and why he was different.

At 23-0, he was now heavily favored in nearly all match-ups.  He acquired the nick-name "Blackout" for his string of knock-out decisions.  It was then that his father came to him and demanded that he throw his next bout against Tom "Pretty Boy" Mahony in the third round.  Shin's father had arranged for a number of associates to place large bets for a substantial payoff.

Shin was so furious, and his pride so hurt, that he refused to play along.  He knocked "Pretty Boy" out fifteen seconds into the first round, crushing several ribs and collapsing one of his lungs.  Shin was horrified at what he'd done to his opponent, especially as his anger had been directed at his father.  He had lost a grip on his powers and it had nearly gotten an innocent killed.

After the fight, his father and three tough goons confronted him in an alley.  His father cursed him up and down, threatening him and demanding obedience.  Shin quietly declared that his boxing career was over.  His father sicced the goons on Shin, to "teach him a lesson in respect."  Shin easily knocked out all three in a span of seconds.  His father got a worried look, told Shin that this matter wasn't over, and fled into the night.

Shin has since moved back to San Antonio where he works at a small local grocery store.  He no longer boxes and tries to keep a very low profile.  Shin has effectively dealt with a couple "problem customers," for which the owner is very grateful.  A year removed from the episode with his father, Shin has yet to endure any repercussions.



Cost:
Attributes - 24
BAB - 21
BDB - 12
Feats - 14
Powers - 56
Skills - 3
Flaw - -10
Total - 120


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 7, 2004)

I've tentatively decided to go with the ex-boxer after all.  I feel like I have the best grasp on his personality.

Will try to get the rest of it posted tonight.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 7, 2004)

Alright, looks like I'm going to have some ppts left over after I rearrange my character to make it less overlapping with Velmonts. I was just wondering if anyone could think of something I should get. Right now I'm thinking getting the effect others ability for my force field/mental shield or invisibility.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 7, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> Alright, looks like I'm going to have some ppts left over after I rearrange my character to make it less overlapping with Velmonts. I was just wondering if anyone could think of something I should get. Right now I'm thinking getting the effect others ability for my force field/mental shield or invisibility.




Reading your background, I find there is one thing that is missing. You speak only one language. For someone who have travelled the world and live 1000 years, it is a bit restrictive, I would see him speaking many language, at least English, French, Spanish, Portuguese and Deutch, all the colonial empire language. With that, you would be able to travel almost everywhere on the world and be understood.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 7, 2004)

Okay -- I have four characters.  I know there will likely be changes, but I've pulled these four offline so I can go over them at home.


I'll post any questions/comments I have once I've gone over them.  I'm still waiting for a character write-up from WizWrm, and I've seen parts of Xeoble's character here at home already, but I'm sure he'll post it soon.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 7, 2004)

> Reading your background, I find there is one thing that is missing. You speak only one language. For someone who have travelled the world and live 1000 years, it is a bit restrictive, I would see him speaking many language, at least English, French, Spanish, Portuguese and Deutch, all the colonial empire language. With that, you would be able to travel almost everywhere on the world and be understood.




The joys of comprehension my friend. Why waste your time studying those boring languages when you can just cast a spell and understand them all completely. 

On a similar note my spells are the reason I don't have incredible skill or stat ranks. It takes a long time to learn spells and even 1000 years isn't enough to master all of the arts arcane. Just take a look at Eldrich in the freedom city heroes chapter. He's been around for a century and has access to countless magical tomes and such. He has a total of ten spells. I've been around for a millenia but I don't have access to any help or aditional equipment. Learning spells has taken up the majority of my life.

That and it's hard to build an immortal sorceror of unbelievable power with only 120pps  .


----------



## Velmont (Apr 7, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> The joys of comprehension my friend. Why waste your time studying those boring languages when you can just cast a spell and understand them all completely.
> 
> On a similar note my spells are the reason I don't have incredible skill or stat ranks. It takes a long time to learn spells and even 1000 years isn't enough to master all of the arts arcane. Just take a look at Eldrich in the freedom city heroes chapter. He's been around for a century and has access to countless magical tomes and such. He has a total of ten spells. I've been around for a millenia but I don't have access to any help or aditional equipment. Learning spells has taken up the majority of my life.
> 
> That and it's hard to build an immortal sorceror of unbelievable power with only 120pps  .




Yeah, but my point is not _what you comprehend_ but _how you are comprehend_. It is one thing to understand what the other tell, but if you can't tell him what you want, you won't go far... and anyway, you ask for a suggestion to spend the extra SPPs you'll have, this is one that make much sense.


----------



## Xeoble (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey guys, sorry it's taking me so long to get my character up, i haven't had much time this week to shuffle around the book, so i just finished the sheet this morning.  I just have to gather everything together and i'll have him up soon.  I still have to think up a name and personality, characteristics and all that.

Just a brief overvew:
Blend of Super-Strength, Super-Constitution, Super-Dexterity, and Super-Speed (Mordane touched on that earlier). Perfect physical stats.

Personality overview:
He has an absolutist approach to agents of the Adversary mostly caused by the development of his disturbing appearance.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 8, 2004)

I added my character's personality and backstory to the character sheet.


----------



## WizWrm (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry for the delay. Unfortunately, I'm going to be pretty busy starting tonight all the way through tomorrow evening, but I'll try to stat up my character then, and definitely before Friday evening.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 8, 2004)

That'll be fine, WizWrm.


----------



## Xeoble (Apr 9, 2004)

Rybaer, i was reading through your character and i saw that you took "Indomitable Will", but the prereq for that is Wis 13+, just a heads up


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 9, 2004)

Xeoble said:
			
		

> Rybaer, i was reading through your character and i saw that you took "Indomitable Will", but the prereq for that is Wis 13+, just a heads up




Ah, thanks for catching that.  I originally had a 14 Wis, but that got trimmed to get down to 120pts.  Forgot that it was a pre-req.  Will fix er up when I have my book handy to find a suitable replacement.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 9, 2004)

Okay, I replaced Indomitable Will with Heroes' Luck.  Character has been updated accordingly.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 9, 2004)

Made a couple of changes to my character.

Dropped the memory alteration on telepathy. That's too close to causing others harm.

Dropped diplomacy by 5 and put the ranks in intimidate.
Used points from memory alteration to gain 4 ranks in languages and raise my bluff.

Dropped intelligence and dexterity by 2 and put the ranks in charisma.


----------



## WizWrm (Apr 10, 2004)

*Adam Hylund*
Male Human Ex-Firefighter
*Height:* 5'11"; *Weight:* 175 lbs.; *Skin:* Fair; *Hair:* Red; *Eyes:* Green

*Strength:* 12 (+1)
*Dexterity:* 16 (+3)
*Constitution:* 20 (+5)
*Wisdom:* 14 (+2)
*Intelligence:* 14 (+2)
*Charisma:* 12 (+1)

(_Attributes: 28 points_)

*Initiative:* +3 (+3 dexterity)
*Speed:* 30 feet, fly 30 feet.
*Base Attack Bonus:* +0
*Base Defense Bonus:* +0
*Total Attack Bonus:* Energy Blast +3 (+0 BAB, +3 dex), +8 damage
*Total Defense Bonus:* +3 (+0 BDB, +3 dodge [dex])

(_BAB, BDB: 0 points_)

*Fortitude:* +5 (+5 con)
*Reflex:* +3 (+3 dex)
*Will:* +2 (+2 wis)
*Damage:* +5 (+5 con)

*Skills, Feats, & Languages:* Drive +6 [3 ranks],  Language (English) [0 ranks], Listen +11 [9 ranks], Open Lock +12 [9 ranks], Profession (firefighter) +7 [5 ranks], Search +11 [9 ranks], Spot +12 [10 ranks], Survival +8 [6 ranks]. Blind-Fight, Blindsight, Indomitable Will, Move-By Attack, Track, Trance

(_Skills: 17 points_)
(_Feats: 12 points_)

*Powers:* _Energy Blast_ +8 (Extras: propulsion; flaws: full power; 16pp), _Incorporeal_ +8 (Extras: ghost touch; 24pp), _Invisibility_ +8 (Flaws: limited-only creatures; 8pp), _Regeneration_ +5 (Extras: Immunity [fire, exhaustion, pressure, suffocation, starvation], 15pp). *Power Total:* 63pp

*Power Notes:* While incorporeal, Adam can be affected by cold-energy attacks. Fifth-rank regeneration means that he regenerates one stun and one lethal hit every other round.

*Background:* Adam Hylund had a fairly uneventful childhood, doing moderately well in school but excelling in various athletics. After graduation from high school, he began a firefighters' training program, and secured a job with (a city)'s fire department within a year after completing the program. After several years on the job, he was sent to work as a liason with the police department in hunting down an arsonist, as he was experienced with tracking burn patterns and had other skills that would be useful in such a case. The arsonist caught wind of Adam's participation, however, and went after the firefighter, setting a blaze that gutted his apartment while he lay in bed, asleep. Adam woke up to find himself unharmed by the flames, but when he left to escape the blaze, the arsonist was waiting for him, and shot him twice in the back of the head, in full view of the firefighters sent to extinguish the fire. He barely survived, through means of his newfound power, but was too out-of-it to do anything during his funeral ceremony and subsequent burial. He finally awoke a few days after being interred, but managed to escape by willing himself incorporeal. Knowing that no normal person would be able to survive the flames and wounds that he did, Adam fled the mortuary and has since spent several days living in a ruined building across town, experimenting with his abilities. All the while, he broods, trying to figure out what to do next.


----------



## WizWrm (Apr 10, 2004)

There we go. Questions, comments, feedback?


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 10, 2004)

You can make your immunities an extra of regeneration to gain an extra 5 points.


----------



## WizWrm (Apr 10, 2004)

Done, plus I spent some more time playing around with it and got rid of the weakness.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 10, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> You can make your immunities an extra of regeneration to gain an extra 5 points.




Not sure you can have the immunity extra for Regeneration, but as you can have it for Incorporeal, it is almost the same.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 10, 2004)

Powers don't always list every extra that you can use on them. (If they did it would probably double the size of the book). I've always gone by the theory that if you can come up with a logical reason for why it could be an extra, it could be an extra. Regeneration can have immunities because your body is so used to being harmed those ways that it will instantly recover from any problems you have with them.


----------



## WizWrm (Apr 10, 2004)

Well, I'd rather not take them as an extra of Incorporeal, since they would only be in effect while I was using that power. That makes immunity to exhaustion and starvation much less useful, and reduces the chance that I'll have immunity to fire working when I need it.

By the way, Velmont, the link in your sig doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 11, 2004)

WizWrm:

I just realized that you could replace your energy blast and incorporeal with the alternate form (Energy). This would cost the same amount (40pp) give you 8 free immunities, and remove the full effect flaw.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 11, 2004)

Well... I see I'm not needed here at all.  


As for an Immunity extra on Regeneration, I don't see why not -- I did something similiar by tying Immunities to Super Constitution in the game I'm presently in, but Drakknyte32's idea about Alternate Form is solid except in the department that WizWrm already mentioned: those immunities would only be active while you were in your Alternate Form, unless you made it a Permanent sort of thing.


----------



## WizWrm (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah, thanks for the suggestion, but I think I might leave it the way it is. For the reason Mordane mentioned, plus I pictured Adam when using Incorporeal as more of a 'ghost' - looks totally normal, except he's completely intangible - as opposed to a flaming angel of doom. That part doesn't start until he gets into combat or needs to fly.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 14, 2004)

Quick change to Jonathan.

Dropped the resurrection extra on healing and added the subtle extra to his force field in it's place.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 16, 2004)

So, uh...

Is anyone still here?


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 16, 2004)

Still here.  Waiting patiently.


----------



## Lagomorph (Apr 16, 2004)

I'll probably get my background written tonight and posted sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 16, 2004)

I'll write up my background soon. Some orals and an exam in the next days, but if it isn't done, I will wirte it down Tuesday.

Sorry for the delay, it's the end of session and I'm so near my diploma...


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 16, 2004)

Sorry I've been MIA... I've been down with a killer cold/flu; I've been out of work for two days, and this is the first time I've been on ENWorld as well.  Hopefully, I'll be back to normal soon, though...


----------



## WizWrm (Apr 19, 2004)

Still here.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 20, 2004)

What I have in characters thus far I'm very impressed with!

I've spent some time reading and prepping some notes/questions on your characters:


*Jonathan* -- Let's consider your relationship with the Æternitas.  How would you characterize your feelings towards them?  They, for the most part, regard you with a cool politeness; your pacificism, while touching, doesn't sit well completely with the Eldest and the Watcher (the two oldest of the Æternitas); the youngest Æternitas (Nigel, the Shepherd) doesn't quite understand you and your ways, but is more accepting than the others.


*Serendipity* -- Your numbers look fine, as does your Quirk.  However, I haven't seen anything in the way of backstory... 


*Velmont's Character* -- You need a name; the one I've given you is WAY too long, as you can see.    You're in the same boat as Serendipity, otherwise, and I understand you're finishing up exams, so I'll be patient.


*Shin* -- Did you stop boxing professionally?  Your backstory insinuates that you did, but I want to make sure you have.


*Adam* -- What about your friends and family?  I know you're now "deceased," but were others close to you injured in the fire?


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 20, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> *Shin* -- Did you stop boxing professionally?  Your backstory insinuates that you did, but I want to make sure you have.





Yes, he quit.  He is still interested in boxing as a sport and might be willing to teach others.  Due to his powers, however, he will not fight in a professional capacity any longer.  He is also frustrated by boxing's ties with some criminal organizations.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Hmm, a relationship with the Eternitas.

1000 years ago Jonathan looked to them with something akin to hero worship. They were the guys in charge and they seemed to be really smart.

But a millenia of living on your own can change a person's viewpoint about anything.

Nowadays he respects them. They are still smart and they are still in charge. He does what they say (As long as they don't tell him to hurt anyone) because he knows they are the ones best suited to winning the war. Still, he wishes they would look for some peaceful solutions to conflict too.

So basically he treats them like a half-decent boss. Their viewpoints don't match. But he listens to them and respects them anyway.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 20, 2004)

You'll have the background today...


----------



## WizWrm (Apr 20, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Adam -- What about your friends and family? I know you're now "deceased," but were others close to you injured in the fire?




Adam's in his early twenties, unmarried with no children, and living alone in his apartment. His father and mother are still alive, and there was a bit of tension between him and them, as they would have preferred him to go to college, get a degree, and find a high-paying job. However, they're pleased that he was doing something worthwhile, and something that he was happy with.

He had a younger brother, named Brandon, who just graduated from high school and has been accepted into (reputable college nearby). The two got along well. Obviously, Adam's "death" has hit the whole family hard, but they've been able to deal with it reasonably well. Adam figured that since the funeral has already been completed and they've worked through the worst of their grief, it's probably better to let things stand while he figures out what's going on, and if he does decide to return, it won't necessarily be better for that to happen as soon as possible; that would just stir up more confusion and grief. He's very confused himself, anyhow.

His high school friends are mostly in college right now, but he was good friends with most of the other firefighters, if not particularly close with any of them. It's possible a couple of them may have watched him "die," and most attended the funeral ceremonies.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 21, 2004)

There is a note in the police record, in the case AD-6583, on the murder of Camille Toren. It is a personnal note from one inspector who was working on the case. It can be read like this:

We have finally resolved the case, but we couldn't have done it without the help of Thomas Ford. Thomas Ford have done his police training twenty years ago, and have graduated at the same time of me, but haas been rejected by the police departement for medical reason. He was epileptic and have been hiding that. After that, he becamed private detective, and I lost his trace. 

I have been told he was mainly solving conjugal problems during that last twenty years. He had a wife for ten year. She was working as his secretary. She left him for a lawyer. Since then, he had no more secretary, and no more girl in his life. He is mainly a loner, and his only distration is to visit a tavern every Sunday for the football or on Saturday for the Hockey. During the week, he visit an Irish pub. His only friends are the patron's of those two place. He has been seen with no other person, except his client, outside these two places.

It was a coîncidence that I met him again. He had worked for James Toren, husband of Camille. He had discovered that Camille was seeing another man, so when we found the corpse, James was the first suspect. It was even more obvious when his gun was found next to the victim, in his own house, and the only prints there was his own.

But I question James in front of Thomas. James told he was innocent. Thomas said to me that James was telling the truth. When I ask him why he was so sure, he just tell me he knew. He ask me then to see the house. That maybe there would be something we would had miss. I doubt, but I let him play his cards. two hours at the house, he found nothing. Anyway, our squad had the clean the place. It is when we were on our way out that Thomas enter one of his epileptic crisis. Generally, he just lose conciousness and stay like a status, but that time, it was a full crisis. He was shcking like a bacon. When he got out of his crisis, he looks at me and told me: "Camille's brother gloves?"

When have done some research on Camille's brother. We found something interesting. He was the second beneficiary on the life insurance of a dying uncle. A rich one. With Camille death, he would be pretty rich, about half a million, plus all the uncle fortune, it was almost a million. Lots of money. We have gone to his house, and we have found his gloves. One his glove, we found a little drop of Camille's blood and a trace of balck powder. Her brother had no alibi. The puzzle was almost complete and it took only two weeks to gather enough proof to put him in jail for a long time.

But the question that remain to me it is, why Thomas was so sure of James innocence and how Thomas knew about the gloves?

Peter Faraday
Criminal Investigator


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 25, 2004)

Okay -- I was hoping to hear from Lagomorph and Xeoble again before starting.  I'm prepping the beginnings for the other four characters, and we will start in the next few days.  I'll leave them some time before to response, and we'll integrate them when they come back around.


----------



## Lagomorph (Apr 28, 2004)

Near as the police could tell, the horrible car wreck resulted from a man trying to get to the hospital with a pregnant wife in back before the baby decided to hop out on its own.  As mangled as the bodies were in that car, somehow the EMTs on the scene were able to deliver the child even as the mother slipped away.  Born an orphan, Serendipity began life almost immediately as a ward of the state, one among many in the orphanages that played home to children born of ill fortune.  Despite the dark twist of fate on the day of her birth, noone can deny that Serendipity (named by a particularly optimistic social worker) has since led quite the charmed life ever since.

Despite never being adopted, she managed to flourish in her surroundings.  No matter how often she snuck out of the orphanage, no matter how many times she played hookie from school, she was never caught or punished.  Every break always seemed to go her way when it needed to.  Growing up street smart and cocky, she developed a taste for adventure and excitement, and even began running with a criminal element.

While making a quick shoplifting run to the grocery store, the mafia itself stopped by the headquarters (really just an abandoned building full of squatters) of the gang of drug dealers she'd fallen in with and eliminated them all in a bloody masacre that made headlines for weeks and fueled a renewed fervor in local politicians to get tough on crime.  What the papers didn't cover, or even know about, was the 14 year old girl that walked in on the carnage just as it had ended.  The head of the hit squad turned, told her how bad her timing is, and pulled the trigger.  But for the first time in his entire career, his gun actually misfired and nothing happened.  Struck by the moment, he instead offered her a chance to work with them and be their lucky charm, of sorts.  Though she never participated in any of the actual killings, she learned a great deal about the art of the professional hitman and became almost a daughter to Tommy Silano, the man whose gun had miraculously failed and spared her life.  He was aware that there was something special about her, though he never had any idea what it was.  He taught her about honor, loyalty, family, and duty, if not much about morals and ethics.  When she was grown enough to strike out into the world on her own he provided her with the finest weapon the black market could buy, as well as matching protection, and told her as well as the advice "it's better to have a gun and not need it than to need a gun and not have it."

Now she faces a pivotal crossroads in her life.  She does not desire to follow in the footsteps of her adopted father, but neither can she see herself resorting to the sort of common life that the average slob leads.  She has a more palpable sense of her own specialness than Tommy could have ever imagined, and somehow she knows that she's not alone.

(That's kinda rough, lemme know what needs filling out and/or what might not work at all with the setting/story.  Sorry about the huge delay, between a wedding I attended and work I was so busy the last week or so I actually forgot about this thread altogether until last night.  I'm good to go and back on track though.)


----------



## Xeoble (Apr 30, 2004)

I appologize for my lack of attention to this thread, i told Mordane from the beginning that i really wouldn't be able to sink any time into this until at least mid-may because i'm graduating from college and i've been really really busy recently.

Hopefully i can integrate later.


----------



## Mordane76 (May 1, 2004)

I have my notes prepped, and I'll be opening the IC thread tonight.


The first thread will be a little splintered, as I'm still weaving you all together first.  All of you will start out on your own to begin, so watch the title lines for your character's name, as that's how I'll denote which story I'm advancing.  As you blend together, we'll slowly reach a point where I don't have to use titles to keep you all straight...


----------



## Rybaer (May 2, 2004)

Cool!  Been eagerly awaiting this.


----------



## Mordane76 (May 2, 2004)

Came back to write it all up about 2A last night, but ENWorld was down.  I'll start the thread this evening after work.


----------



## Mordane76 (May 3, 2004)

Here is the link to the IC thread.


----------



## Rybaer (May 6, 2004)

What's the status of this game?  Seems to have started with a whimper and a few players short.

Just curious...'cuz I'm geeked to do some playing.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 6, 2004)

Things do seem to have started slowly but with a little luck they'll start to pick up. I've been looking forward to this game for a long time.


----------



## Velmont (May 7, 2004)

Well, I am still waiting for my introduction, but as I won't be there this week-end, and being patient, you can take your time.


----------



## Rybaer (May 28, 2004)

Quick questions...

The bottle of (?accelerant?) shattered just in front of Shin.  How much of the liquid got on him and how far up his pants does it go?

Also, does it smell of gas, or is it something else?

Oh, and how far back is the remnants of the broken bottle and puddle of liquid?  

I've got a couple ideas of what Shin might try next, but the details are fairly relevant.

Thanks!


----------



## Mordane76 (May 29, 2004)

It does smell heavily of gasoline.  Having stalked forward some, the glass and the puddle are about 10 feet behind you; the splash did get the cuffs of your pants wet, as well as your shoes.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 12, 2004)

Sorry about the delay -- real life issues have kept me from updating our game.  I'll be ready with an update by the end of the weekend.  Thank you all for your patience!


----------



## WizWrm (Jun 21, 2004)

I'll be out of town from June 22nd to July 5th. I think that the pace is leisurely enough that it won't make too much of a difference, but if needed, could you NPC Adam during that time?


----------

